# Wrote a Blog on My Space that includes CHANCES RESCUE



## Miniv (Mar 31, 2008)

Gini,

Initially I started blogging on My Space about Transporting Minis........But I ended up including a portion of it about Chances Miniature Horse Rescue and gave links to the website. I have a number of readers, so am hoping it will generate some activity and interest toward your website. Hope you don't mind........

Here's the link to my Blog:

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...logID=372104312


----------



## Connie P (Mar 31, 2008)

What a VERY nice thing for you to do Maryann.


----------



## Marty (Mar 31, 2008)

Very sweet MaryAnn and thank you.

I very much enjoyed reading your blog.

Larry is surely a saint, and you're not so bad yourself


----------



## Miniv (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you Marty......As you know we both love the animals.


----------



## Gini (Apr 2, 2008)

Mary Ann

Thank you!!!!!



You and Larry are terrific and it's wonderful for you to do that.......Thanks for all your help! We all appreciate it!!!!

Gini


----------

